# Laptop fährt manchmal hoch, manchmal nicht



## Breitmaulfrosch91 (25. Januar 2016)

*Laptop fährt manchmal hoch, manchmal nicht*

Liebe PC Freunde,

bei mir ist in letzter Zeit der Wurm in meinen technischen Geräten drin. Nachdem meine Lautsprecher ausgefallen sind, hat es nun mein Laptop erwischt.
Das Problem kommt mir leider verdammt seltsam vor, sodass ich mir gerne noch hier einen Rat einhole, bevor ich den Laptop schon wieder einschicke.

Und zwar habe ich einen:
DELL Inspiron 15 5000 Serie Core i7 16GB 1000GB Radeon R7 M265 Full-HD TOUCH-Display Windows 8.1 (Windows 10 nachinstalliert).
DELL Inspiron 15 5000 Serie Core i7 16GB 1000GB Radeon R7 M265 Full-HD TOUCH-Display Windows 8.1 bei notebooksbilliger.de

Gekauft am:  02.09.2014 bei Notebooksbilliger.de

Den Laptop habe ich immer sehr pfleglich behandelt, nie wo dagegen gestoßen, Flüssigkeit drüber gekippt oder mit Daten zugemüllt. Er schaut immer
noch wie neu aus. Ich benutze ihn nur für die Arbeit.

Im November 2015 ging leider mein Lan-Anschluss nicht mehr, den ich aber hauptsächlich benötige. Nurnoch W-Lan ließ sich nutzen.
Also habe ich den Laptop eingeschickt. Anfang Januar 2016 kam er erst wieder, mit einem neu eingebauten Mainboard.

Über Weihnachten konnte ich es verkraften, dass er nicht anging, jetzt habe ich ein ziemliches Problem und kann es mir eigentlich nicht leisten, 
dass er wieder 8 Wochen eingeschickt ist. Wenn er beim Kunden plötzlich nicht angeht, wäre leider fatal.

Zum Problem:
Am 15.01.2016 ging der Laptop nicht mehr an. Es rührte sich gar nichts. Also hab ich den Netzstecker angesteckt und ein paar Stunden gewartet. Es ging nichts.
Laptop aufgeschraubt, Akku rein und raus -> Nichts. Ohne Akku, nur Netzstecker --> Nichts
Die nächsten Tage konnte ich mich nicht wirklich um das Problem kümmern und habe nur immer ab und zu mal auf den Anschaltknopf gedrückt. Tat sich nie was,
bis zum 18.01.
Drauf gedrückt und auf einmal fährt er ganz normal hoch. Wieder runtergefahren, wieder draufgedrückt. Passiert nichts mehr. Dann etwas gewartet, fuhr er später wieder hoch.
Am nächsten Tag ließ er sich wieder nicht anschalten. 
Am 20.01. habe ich in der früh wieder verzweifelt auf den Startknopf gedrückt, es passierte 10 Minuten nichts. Dann bin ich zur Arbeit. Als ich heimkam, war er an.

Habt ihr so etwas in die Richtung schon mal gehört? Dass der Laptop verzögert oder nur ab und zu hochfährt?
Nächstes Wochenende benötige ich den Laptop dringend, danach könnte ich ihn notfalls wieder einschicken, da ich ja noch Garantie habe.
Denen von "Notebooksbilliger.de" habe ich das Problem schon umfassend beschrieben, zurück kam eine Standart Antwort welche Ansprüche ich bei Garantie und Gewährleistung habe.

Meine Befürchtung ist nur, dass die "scheinbar" inkompetenten Leute von "Notebooksbilliger.de" meinen Laptop empfangen, sehen dass er einwandfrei funktioniert und wieder zurückschicken. 

Bin über jeden kleinen Rat oder Tipp dankbar. Viel mehr als die Bodenplatte abschrauben möchte ich nicht, da ich Angst habe dann die Garantie zu verlieren.

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße,
Lukas


----------



## flotus1 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Laptop fährt manchmal hoch, manchmal nicht*

Jetzt auf die Schnelle habe ich leider keine Lösung parat. Das klingt schon so als wäre ein Mainboardwechsel fällig.
Du kannst es natürlich noch ähnlich wie beim Desktop mit der Nullmethode probieren. Alles raus was keine Miete zahlt (RAM, HDD, Akku, Tastatur...) und dann schauen ob er anläuft. Danach sukzessive Komponenten hinzufügen, vielleicht ergibt sich ja was.

Ein Tippfürs nächste mal wenn du ein Notebook kaufst: dein Problem ist nicht die Kompetenz der Menschen zu denen du deinen Laptop schickst. Sondern die Art der Garantie die du gewählt hast.
Wenn du berufsbedingt auf dein Notebook angewiesen bist ist Vor-Ort-Service mit Reaktion am nächsten Arbeitstag die minimale sinnvolle Option. Natürlich gibt dir auch das keine hundertprozentige Verfügbarkeit, dafür bräuchte es ein Zweitnotebook. Aber so lange wie sich das Problem jetzt schon zieht wäre es durch einen Techniker vor Ort längst gelöst. Das Geld für Serviceoptionen wenn man mit seinen Geräten arbeitet ist immer sehr gut angelegt.


----------



## Breitmaulfrosch91 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Laptop fährt manchmal hoch, manchmal nicht*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Jetzt auf die Schnelle habe ich leider keine Lösung parat. Das klingt schon so als wäre ein Mainboardwechsel fällig.
> Du kannst es natürlich noch ähnlich wie beim Desktop mit der Nullmethode probieren. Alles raus was keine Miete zahlt (RAM, HDD, Akku, Tastatur...) und dann schauen ob er anläuft. Danach sukzessive Komponenten hinzufügen, vielleicht ergibt sich ja was.
> 
> Ein Tippfürs nächste mal wenn du ein Notebook kaufst: dein Problem ist nicht die Kompetenz der Menschen zu denen du deinen Laptop schickst. Sondern die Art der Garantie die du gewählt hast.
> Wenn du berufsbedingt auf dein Notebook angewiesen bist ist Vor-Ort-Service mit Reaktion am nächsten Arbeitstag die minimale sinnvolle Option. Natürlich gibt dir auch das keine hundertprozentige Verfügbarkeit, dafür bräuchte es ein Zweitnotebook. Aber so lange wie sich das Problem jetzt schon zieht wäre es durch einen Techniker vor Ort längst gelöst. Das Geld für Serviceoptionen wenn man mit seinen Geräten arbeitet ist immer sehr gut angelegt.



Danke dir schonmal!
Verliere ich nicht die garantie, wenn ich jetzt alles rausziehe und schraube?

Naja, ich finde den Service von Notebooksbilliger leider trotzdem sehr bescheiden. Am Telefon kam ich nicht durch oder wurde abgwiesen, hing ewig in Warteschlangen. Auf E-Mails antworten sie erst nach mehr als 7 Tagen und beantworten keine Frage.
Ich hatte auch gefragt, ob ich denn selber weiter schrauben darf oder ab wann die Garantie verloren geht. Ich bin da sicher kein Experte, aber nach 7 Tagen eine Standartantwort ohne einen Bezug zu meinem Problem, finde ich schon sehr schwach.
Wenigstens der Satz "Wir können ihnen da leider nicht helfen, aber ihre Garantie..." wäre doch möglich oder? 
Als mein Laptop schon in der Garantie war, gab es auch absolut kein Statusbericht.


----------



## HaGo55 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Laptop fährt manchmal hoch, manchmal nicht*

Hallo
Netzstecker ab , Akku raus 10 sec. Powerknopf drücken , alles wieder ran sollte er dann wieder laufen ist ein neues Netzteil und Akku fällig.


----------



## flotus1 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Laptop fährt manchmal hoch, manchmal nicht*



Breitmaulfrosch91 schrieb:


> Verliere ich nicht die garantie, wenn ich jetzt alles rausziehe und schraube?



Ganz vergessen, das darf man ja nicht bei jedem Hersteller/Notebook. Wobei alles was ich genannt habe halbwegs spurlos möglich sein sollte.
Wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst beschränkst du dich tatsächlich besser auf das was HaGo55 geschrieben hat.

Den Service von Notbooksbilliger wollte ich keinesfalls schön reden. Nur hast du mit einem VOS von einem namhaften Hersteller mit den Leuten gar nicht erst zu tun. Darauf wollte ich hinaus.


----------



## Breitmaulfrosch91 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Laptop fährt manchmal hoch, manchmal nicht*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Nur hast du mit einem VOS von einem namhaften Hersteller mit den Leuten gar nicht erst zu tun. Darauf wollte ich hinaus.



Ja das stimmt natürlich! Dann traue ich mich da ehrlichgesagt lieber nicht ran und versuche die Zeit ohne den Laptop irgendwie zu überbrücken. 
@HaGo55: Vielen Dank dafür. Ich werde das später, wenn ich mehr Zeit habe, ausprobieren und berichten. Aktuell ist er im StandBy am Netzkabel angeschlossen. Da geht er dann auch wieder sofort an. Aufgeladen wird er auch angezeigt. Wenn er läuft, zeigt sich absolut keine Beeinträchtigung.


----------



## Breitmaulfrosch91 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Laptop fährt manchmal hoch, manchmal nicht*



HaGo55 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Netzstecker ab , Akku raus 10 sec. Powerknopf drücken , alles wieder ran sollte er dann wieder laufen ist ein neues Netzteil und Akku fällig.



Aktuell geht er "leider" immer wieder an. Sitze jetzt seit 30 Minuten da und fahr ihn immer direkt wieder runter. Einmal hat es 20 Sekunden gedauert bis er anging, sonst immer direkt. 
Denke das Akku ausbauen, knopf drücken, wieder einbauen soll ich erst machen, wenn er sich wieder gar nicht rührt oder?
Aber was ich nicht verstehe, wenn er komplett funktionstüchtig wäre, sollte er doch nach deiner beschriebenen Aktion auch wieder laufen oder? Oder warum ist ein neues Netzteil und Akku fällig, wenn er danach wieder läuft.


----------



## HaGo55 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Laptop fährt manchmal hoch, manchmal nicht*

Es ist  wahrscheinlich eine Überspannung auf dem Board , passiert es dann nicht mehr ist es ok.
Kommt es wieder dann ( Akku / Netzteil ) oder eben solange bis nicht`s mehr geht.


----------



## Breitmaulfrosch91 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Laptop fährt manchmal hoch, manchmal nicht*



HaGo55 schrieb:


> Es ist  wahrscheinlich eine Überspannung auf dem Board , passiert es dann nicht mehr ist es ok.
> Kommt es wieder dann ( Akku / Netzteil ) oder eben solange bis nicht`s mehr geht.



Danke hab ich gemacht. Direkt danach ging bisher alles sofort. Bin gespannt ob es wieder auftritt. Melde mich aufjedenfall!


----------



## HaGo55 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Laptop fährt manchmal hoch, manchmal nicht*

Dann mal Daumen drückt


----------



## Breitmaulfrosch91 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Laptop fährt manchmal hoch, manchmal nicht*



HaGo55 schrieb:


> Dann mal Daumen drückt


Bisher läuft alles super. Hab das Gefühl, dass er auf Knopf druck auch wieder deutlich schneller reagiert. Wenn das jetzt noch ein paar Tage soweiter geht und echt keine Probleme mehr zeigt, bist du mein Held! Vielen Dank! 
Ich weiß zwar nicht was genau ich gemacht habe, aber anscheinend war wirklich eine Überspannung auf dem Board.


----------



## Breitmaulfrosch91 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Laptop fährt manchmal hoch, manchmal nicht*



Breitmaulfrosch91 schrieb:


> Bisher läuft alles super. Hab das Gefühl, dass er auf Knopf druck auch wieder deutlich schneller reagiert. Wenn das jetzt noch ein paar Tage soweiter geht und echt keine Probleme mehr zeigt, bist du mein Held! Vielen Dank!
> Ich weiß zwar nicht was genau ich gemacht habe, aber anscheinend war wirklich eine Überspannung auf dem Board.



Aktuell wirklich gar keine Probleme mehr. Tausend Dank @HaGo55!!! Kannte das Problem bisher echt nicht, du hast es erkannt und sofort gewusst, was ich ausprobieren soll.


----------

